# Help choosing a Ohira Renge Suita



## erezj (Dec 20, 2016)

After all the buzz around Ohira Renge Suita I realized that I just have to have one (I also have realized that I am too deep down the rabbit hole to deny my condition, but really, this will be the last one)

Anyways, was able to find only the two relevant stones (just missed on Asteger's big sale):
http://aframestokyo.com/ohira-renge-suita-japanese-natural-sharpening-stone-55436.html
http://aframestokyo.com/ohira-renge-suita-japanese-natural-sharpening-stone-66836.html

anyways, my relevant parameters:
Price range: around $250
Target Steel: Shig Gyuto and Heiji Gyuto +Kana (AS) + nomi (White #1)
size: no need for a perfect rectangle, I guess 500g to 1kg will be a good size
Renge: I am in love with those little pink lotus blooms (is it called AKA?)
My ability...medium...still learning (I guess I prefer a softer specimen)

which one would you go for?
or...do you know about a better Ohira Renge being offered?

one more quick question to through out there, how important are the Renge patterns to the quality of the stone?
According to tomonagura.com the Renge has only aesthetic role, but from some of the inputs by Watanabe, he mentions that the Renge part of the stone has 'strong shaping power' and the other part of the stone has strong polishing capabilities.

Appreciate your help


----------



## Krassi (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi

well if you compare just those 2 the 179mmX63mmX20mm will be more practical than this strange shape.
With the steels you use your ohira will work awesome (also PM steel and Swedish steinless)

Well those from aframe look very awesome.. the ones from metalmaster are to expensive and not so clean looking, watanabe is too expensive for your budget. very interesting stones from aframes.. its not big but enough size (the standard big is 205x75mm but this should work good enough.. has the same size like my first ohira i had from watanabe)

the renge doesnt say anything if its awesome or not.. but mostly suitas with renge are pretty fast because that stuff is some other kind of stone than the base stone. if a stone looks like a marbeled wagyu steak than those are mostly cutting like chainsaws.

i got suitas with none or nearly none and they are also fast.. well you cant judge a stone just by its looks.. thats what you also recognize if you compare the aframe ratings for every stone.. every piece is different.
Its just that stuff full of renge is often pretty good 

a good maruyama will be as awesome.. well it should be some suita.. those are very good finishers for knifes (well still more possible with finer finishers, but the hyper razor sharpness will last not very long if you cook some meals)
all my 4 Suitas are similar.. my ohira works best in my opinion. but its not much better.. just a bit.. 

best regards, daniel


----------



## tgfencer (Dec 20, 2016)

I would second what Daniel said and go with the 179x63x20 stone. The usual benefit of irregular shaped and/or sized stone is that they are generally cheaper as they can be a little more finicky to use and less aesthetically pleasing. However, since the price is basically the same between your two choices I would definitely go with the rectangular one. It will make sealing, flattening, maintenance and general use that much easier (Plus potential resell later on). Its maybe a touch narrow for my tastes, but its not too narrow, plus it probably helps keep the stone in your budget range. 

Edit: I would also suggest posting a WTB here on the forum if you are willing to be a bit patient or havent made up your mind yet. No harm in seeing what all is out there and lots of guys have multiples of stones. The benefit of buying from someone who has used a stone extensively is that they should be able to provide you with detailed info about its specific properties. That being said, if you do decide to grab one of those two, Takeshi at Aframes is a reputable source.


----------



## jaknil (Dec 20, 2016)

From the 2 stones you link to, I´d go for the square one. 
Sharpening is easier on this shape.

If you are intrested, I´ve got one I´ve been meaning to put up on the BST, but just haven´t gotten round to it yet.
You can have a look at it here in this thread:
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...bit-Hole-(Once-Upon-a-Time-in-JNATland)/page2
It is picutred in post #15 and it is the stone in the second video. It is originally bought from Watanabe. 
On hardness it would be a 3,5 on the jns scale and it was 7/10 from watanabe. Size: around 175x65x19mm.

I have also the smallest one pictured in same photo in post #15.
The small one is much harder though, and I suspect it would be most suited for razors. 
(and I don´t use razors)

I am looking to sell them both. 
I´ll let them go for 200 usd (watanabe) and 100 usd (small one) respectively.


----------



## Krassi (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi!
I hope you are not scared by the video i made  the watanabe ohira was my second jnat and i got it for a special price from watanabe. 
Size is very similar to the stone from aframes. i also laquered it with shellac.


----------



## Smashmasta (Dec 20, 2016)

I'd get the first squarer option, or one offered by Jaknil.

Suita tend to be a harder stone, but some can be slightly softer and very fast. The first one from Aframes seems like a nice lower 8 hardness (hardness is subject, don't forget). If you prefer softer stones at the moment, you might want to try a hideriyama or takashima on the softer side as they might be more approachable for you.

Re: the renge - aka means red, which is typically the most common color for renge, but they are also found in kuro (black), ao (blue) and some other colors. IRC they're likely remnants of radiolarites, ancient organisms with silica rich 'skeletons'. The 'science' isn't clear yet if they provide more, less, or nothing in terms of cutting power. They sure are beautiful, though. Renge means 'lotus blossom' and refers to the pattern. So aka renge means 'red lotus blossom'. Some people prefer 'pure' examples of stones, others like them ordained with colors and patterns. Sometimes the patterns and colors can suggest how hard a stone is, or what strata is might be from. So Ohira renge suita really just a suita from Ohira with a lotus blossom pattern, not a specific special strata vs other ohira suita, and I doubt behaves much differently than Ohira suita not ordained with renge.

Another, less aesthetically pleasing, but far cheaper option is a wakasa, of which I'm putting up a review of soon. They're hard (sometimes too hard), cheap, and from a less known mine, which I think is cool. You can typically find several options on Buyee for under $100...


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 20, 2016)

I grabbed this one. Looked like a nice size in a hard knife finisher. 
http://www.aframestokyo.com/ohira-renge-suita-japanese-natural-sharpening-stone-55352.html

I have another hard stone that the vendor said was from Oduku, but I can't find anything about this mine online. Its hard, fast and fine. Curious if anyone has any FB on it?

Its this stone, #1

http://www.ebay.com/itm/14217533343...49&var=441242603751&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Krassi (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi 
its Ozuku - &#22823;&#31361;
Looks like someone is selling their construction debris.
Ebay is the junkyard for stone sellers. You can find some gems but often not.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 20, 2016)

Krassi, thanks for clarifying. Yea I took a chance and im lucky as it's working for me.


----------



## TheCaptain (Dec 21, 2016)

Appreciate the comments since I am also interested in this stone.


----------



## Bolek (Dec 21, 2016)

Look here :
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-Na...133592?hash=item3d1db0d698:g:iioAAOSwvg9XZ6~j

Some pepole have trubles with MM. I have been satisfied with what I bought from him. I wanted this stone but...I can not justifie buying another one.


----------



## erezj (Dec 21, 2016)

When you need to shoot, shoot, dont talk...

The stone is gone...eventually I zoned in on to the:
http://aframestokyo.com/ohira-renge-...one-55436.html

but its gone :-(

Well I'm happy I dont need to explain to the wify where $300 went...but I was looking forward to seeing the stone in action.

If the stone was bought by a forum member, please share with us a video of the stone once you get it.


----------



## erezj (Dec 21, 2016)

_'Look here :
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-Nat...oAAOSwvg9XZ6~j

Some pepole have trubles with MM. I have been satisfied with what I bought from him. I wanted this stone but...I can not justifie buying another one.'
_


Ya, most of my current stones are from MM, very happy with him.

As for the specific stone:
1. It too big for me, I prefer lots of smaller stones than a 1.6 KG stone, it helps keep the cost down, and I get to compare more stones, it helps with the learning process.
2. No AKA Renge - I think I have a fetish for those little pink lotus blossoms...


----------



## Badgertooth (Dec 21, 2016)

Email Watanabe


----------



## erezj (Dec 21, 2016)

Krassi said:


> Hi!
> I hope you are not scared by the video i made  the watanabe ohira was my second jnat and i got it for a special price from watanabe.
> Size is very similar to the stone from aframes. i also laquered it with shellac.



Well I guess I was scared a bit ;-)

Still contemplating the option, it seems to be a sweet offer (the softer stone)


----------



## Asteger (Dec 21, 2016)

erezj said:


> (just missed on Asteger's big sale):



You haven't! Sent you a couple of PMs after your first message :dontknow:


----------



## erezj (Dec 21, 2016)

Asteger said:


> You haven't! Sent you a couple of PMs after your first message :dontknow:



I did, I was referring to the Renge.
anyways, thanks for the offer (PMed back)


----------

